# SD Retic Breeders?



## solum (9 mo ago)

I was just wondering if anybody knows of super dwarf retic breeders? hopefully looking to buy a hatchling sometime in the near future, but haven't seen too many on morphmarket.
would either be looking for;

a high percentage SD (not too sure on morphs but I like goldenchild, tiger, platinum)
a pure locale


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Super dwarfs sound great but there's a catch. If you get a pure island locality animal then yes, it will stay small. However, a morph, no matter how high the %SD still has mainland retic genes. And there are many cases where high % SD morphs grew big, sometimes bigger than a dwarf, never mind an SD.


----------



## solum (9 mo ago)

yeah i’ve done my research and i’ve seen that this can be the case. this is why i’d like to find a breeder, who knows the genetics, and size of the sire and dam, so it’ll give me a rough idea of the adult size of the snake i eventually purchase. im also more inclined to buy a male, which should be a more manageable size than a female. thanks for the advice, though


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

Not sure where you are but there is a breeder in Fife, Scotland who breeds a variety of Retics that might be of help? Personaly I've never dealt with them thought 








MCMExotics UK


MCMExotics UK. 1,027 likes. I'm a Hobbyist Reptile breeder from Scotland Specializing in Super Dwarf / Pure locality Reticulated Pythons and certain Rear Fanged species




www.facebook.com


----------



## solum (9 mo ago)

Ahh great, thanks! I've sent them a message.
I'm in the North West so it's a bit of distance, but I'd be willing to travel or possibly sort a courier


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Contact Casey at Haze retics, he has some nice stuff, his animals are top condition and he is a nice bloke.


----------

